# Die Frau ...



## BIG 2 (1 Mai 2011)

Die Frau kommt früher als sonst von der Arbeit nach Hause und trifft ihren Mann im Schlafzimmer. 
Sie stellt sich vor ihm hin und flüstert: "Mach sofort meine Bluse auf und zieh sie aus!" 
Erregter sagt sie "Und nun meine Hose, schnell!" Dann noch lauter: 
"Und jetzt meinen BH, los!" Zu guter Letzt schreit sie zitternd: 
"Den Slip auch, sofort! 
"Und wenn ich dich noch einmal in meiner Kleidung erwische, lasse ich mich scheiden!"


----------



## Miraculix (1 Mai 2011)

...armer Kerl  was bleibt ihm klamottentechnisch auch anderes übrig, wenn SIE vermutlich DIE Hosen anhat 

KLASSE Witz!!!


----------



## Katzun (1 Mai 2011)

muss man 2x lesen


----------



## Punisher (2 Mai 2011)

bah


----------

